# Paint creek tributaries



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Last night I fished one of my favorite creeks . North fork paint creek in Fayette county it holds some very nice bass , my personal best 6.9oz lm came out of this creek .

The spot I went to on north fork was very low and the water was crystal clear . I caught 4 bass and lost 3 others in 1 hour of fishing from my yak. All of the bass were caught on fast moving water .
The biggest bass I got was 16 inches and I also caught one that was 15 inches 

It was a great night to get out last night! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice catch out of what appears to be a relatively small creek. I am sure many people overlook such spots not thinking a 6.5 pound bass might be living in there


----------



## goodvibes (Aug 18, 2018)

where is the best place to put in? I would like to catch some smallies....should I fish rattlesnake or paintcreek?


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

goodvibes said:


> where is the best place to put in? I would like to catch some smallies....should I fish rattlesnake or paintcreek?


Just seeing this now I would go with Paint creek first . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

I’ve only been able to fish The creeks if Paint creek a little third year because of all of the the rain . 

Still the fishing is very good but I will see I have seen more smallmouth this summer than O have largemouth . This is a first for me in the past 3 years I have been fishing the creeks around Fayette county . 

99% of the fish I Catch are on tubes 





























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Got out today on Paint creek caught 1 on pumpkinseed tube

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Paint Creek in Washington CH looks to be down about 3ft water is very clear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Decided to break out the zebco today got 1 on rattlesnake in 10mjnutes of







fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I know exactly where you were in that last pic! I need to get to the creeks soon. I have only creek fished one time this summer and that is a shame.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

jerkaperch said:


> I think I know exactly where you were in that last pic! I need to get to the creeks soon. I have only creek fished one time this summer and that is a shame.


The Creeks in Fayco have not been great all summer! I wish I would have had more time to fish this spot its a good one ! First Cast I had a Smallie hit right away lost it on the way in. I blame the zebco lol ! Had it happen 2 more times afterwards. 

Im going to hit that spot again tomorrow, I haven't been there since last year and its usually pretty good so Im looking foward to it!

Hope you get out soon !


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

We have had too much rain If that is where I think it is, it was out in the fields all fall, which completely screwed up my deer hunting! I’m hoping this year long rain pattern let’s up soon!


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

jerkaperch said:


> We have had too much rain If that is where I think it is, it was out in the fields all fall, which completely screwed up my deer hunting! I’m hoping this year long rain pattern let’s up soon!



I went back today the creek is good right now good flow and it has a little stain to it . 

Caught 2 smallies and a rock bass on havoc craw ! Early morning and evening I would suggest . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

One of my buddies caught this today out of North Fork Paint Creek 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

